

Microsoft helps stop malware, while Apple blows off malware victims - inshane
http://www.betanews.com/article/Microsoft-helps-stop-malware-while-Apple-blows-off-malware-victims/1305741363

======
thaumaturgy
The article is criticizing Apple for (reportedly) informing its AppleCare
technicians to point users to antivirus products rather than helping them to
remove the virus over the phone. The article backs off from that criticism and
then moves the goal posts to a criticism of Apple for giving its users a false
sense of security.

From what I've seen over the years, it's the Apple evangelists, more than
Apple itself, that have been lulling other Mac users into a false sense of
security. I also think that Apple's strategy with AppleCare is probably wise;
a technician generally shouldn't attempt to do a malware cleanup over the
phone, even if you're pretty sure that the version of the bug you last saw was
easy to remove.

I think it's also worth pointing out that it took Microsoft a very, very long
time to finally release a solid antimalware product. Given Apple's dedication
to user experience, I have no doubt that, if this continues to be a problem,
Apple will deal with it swiftly.

...I like to imagine that Jobs will call up some old friends of his and ask
them to "break that asshole's fingers".

------
tvon
The author actually states that he has no problem with the advice Apple is
giving users here, but feels that Apple has lulled users into a false sense of
security. Also, it looks like Gruber accused someone of crying wolf with
regards to OSX Malware, and that annoyed a few people.

------
37prime
Sensationalistic headline. In addition to that, take what Ed Bott is saying
with a boulder of salt. After all Bott makes his living covering Microsoft.

------
joe_the_user
Slightly off topic but considering the volume of fake-anti-malware programs, I
wonder what proportion of porn is distributed not with any intention of
titillation but as pure threat - "here, this proves your is infected, pay-up".

By that token, I wonder if at point, malware "companies" might actually pay
have new "threat-porno" produced. "No, it doesn't need look good but make it
really offensive and scary"

~~~
thaumaturgy
The majority of malware we're seeing right now is not coming from porn or
filesharing but from advertising networks on popular websites, poisoned Google
search results, and the like.

------
lotusleaf1987
Fair and Balanced. Did Fox News write the headline?

